# Data Logging - another option



## jebatty (Aug 13, 2010)

I just got a couple of TEMPer1 temperature sensors, with accompanying software, and these look promising for inexpensive data logging (about $10/sensor incl s/h). These plug into the USB port and have a one meter cable to the sensor. Multiple sensors can be plugged into a USB hub, and the software will record a separate data file for each sensor. The software is reasonably configurable, such as how often to display data in the chart and how often to record data to the data file. The data file also can be sent by email to a remote computer, either automatically or manually. My graphing software easily handles the data files to produce customized charts. Other sensors and configurations are available. PCsensor

One thing I do not know is how far the cable can be extended. Extending the cable would involve cutting it (4 wires) and splicing in a longer cable section. I am going to experiment with that.

eBay is one source to get these, but there are others.

Has anyone else experimented with these?


----------



## jebatty (Aug 28, 2010)

For those interested -- I tried to splice in an extension wire, quite long, and got no reading from the sensor. A shorter wire might work, but I think the best is to leave well enough alone. I now have four of the TEMPer 1, all plugged into a USB hub. Since data logging is something I've had fun with, I also got an eight sensor unit. The software installed without issue, and all eight sensors are logged a minimum of once per second, settable to other periods. My laptop now logs the eight sensor unit, the four sensor USB hub, and my original four sensor Dallas one wire unit, for a total of 16 sensors, plus one additional that logs stack temperature. The data will transfer to my graphing software to produce charts "of many colors."


----------



## stee6043 (Aug 28, 2010)

Very cool.  Quick question - did the software come with the sensor or is it something available on that site you linked above?  I milled around for a few minutes and didn't see any software.  At these prices this seems like a pretty good candidate for Fall 2010 tinkering....thanks for sharing!


----------



## jebatty (Aug 29, 2010)

Software comes with the sensor. It does workable charts. I have separate graphing software that I use that is a little more elegant and flexible; uses the raw data to produce the charts. If you have done some charting/graphing with various text delimited files, it is easy; otherwise can be confusing.

As to the software, just have to remember to load the drivers first, then the software, then plug in the USB device. The stuff really does not come with very good directions, but again, if you have some computer experience it ends up being pretty intuitive. I made some early mistakes and had to roll back my system a couple of times and then do over. Not really a big deal, but resulted from lack of instructions.


----------



## stee6043 (Aug 29, 2010)

Sounds good.  Thanks again.  I may have to get a few of these on order this week...


----------



## jebatty (Aug 29, 2010)

The USB 1 wire mini-LAN thermometer now showing up on the PCsensor website looks very interesting. They weren't being offered when I bought my 8 sensor unit or TEMPer1 units. Dallas DS18b20 sensors can be obtained for about $2 each, and then using audio stereo mini-jacks and cables (could use CAT5 or 6; or shielded audio) to connect to the adapter looks pretty easy to do. The software is elementary, but the txt data output file probably could be used by other software to do almost anything.


----------



## jebatty (Sep 10, 2010)

I ordered the USB 1 wire mini-LAN thermometer on the PCsensor website and it arrived yesterday. I think this will be the easiest way yet to assemble multiple sensors for data logging and charting. The drivers and software work as described on the website, and also provided is the Maxim 1 wire viewer. The provided software will log multiple sensors, perhaps up to 80 as the website states.

I got the near minimum offering, the 1-wire adapter and two sensors, although you can get the  1-wire adapter alone for $16 incl s/h. It is easy to make up your own cabling with your own DS18B20 sensor, although their cables with sensors are very reasonably priced in various package quantities with the adapter.

If this had been available two months ago, my life would have been much simpler. Fortunately, the bulk of my installed sensors are DS18B20's, and it won't be too difficult to wire in some mini-jacks to connect directly to the USB adapter. Re-work will be quite minimal.


----------



## chuck172 (Sep 11, 2010)

How long is the sensor wire Jim?


----------



## jebatty (Sep 11, 2010)

The sensor wire is about 5' and terminates with an audio stereo mini plug. The 2 sensor setup that I got then has 2 sensors, an audio splitter Y plug/jack, and one 5 meter audio extension cable.  Using stereo audio plugs/jacks is a simple and inexpensive way to rig up connections. 5V power is pulled from the USB port, and it is possible that with a variety of USB devices power demands could exceed what the port provides. Might consider a USB hub with external power if this is a problem.

The USB adapter itself has 2 input jacks, and so far as I can tell they operate in parallel and it makes no difference which one is used or how many sensors are placed on either line.


----------



## rkusek (Sep 11, 2010)

looks like $9 to buy 1 sensor with 5' wire, 3.5mm plug and metal probe containing the DS18B20 sensor.   Can't quite tell how many sensors come with the various priced packages.  Literature appears identical on all of them.  Still don't think you could build these for much less that $9 doing it yourself.  Jim does it appear that the probe end would work in a thermowell placed in my black iron piping?


----------



## jebatty (Sep 12, 2010)

It's a little confusing as to whether the probe is the same price as the regular sensor, if bought separately. Regardless, $9 for the regular (encapsulated) sensor, wire and plug is a good price. You can tell the # of sensors in the various packages. If the package ID ends in D#, the D is the regular sensor and the # is the number of sensors in the package. It the package ID ends in H#, the H is the probe sensor and the # is the number of probe sensors in the package. The packages with probes are more expensive than packages with regular sensors.

This afternoon I wired up a 3.5mm stereo audio plug to 8 x DS18B20 sensors previously fixed to my storage tank. I then plugged it into the adapter, and I immediately started reading and logging data from all 8 sensors. The default read and log rate is 1 read/log per second, meaning that with 8 sensors each sensor is read and logged once each 8 seconds. Both read and log rates are independent and can be set to longer times. If the read or log rate was set to 15 seconds, each sensor would be read or logged once each 120 seconds (8 x 15), or every two minutes.

Those small 3.5mm stereo audio plugs are a bit touchy to solder cable into. If a longer cable run is desired, it would be easy to start with the pre-wired sensor, cut the cable, and splice the extension into the cable rather than mess with the plug or jack. I needed to wire in a plug due to the fact that my 8 sensors already were fixed to my tank (under insulation and tank boxed in), and it would have been a bear to re-do these.

The more sensors in place, the more complicated it may become to pull out the data from the log file for any particular sensor or group of sensors. The log file is a csv file, which I found easy to convert to a txt file. I have the ability to program my database program to do any heavy lifting in pulling out particular data from txt files, and then I use a separate charting program to print charts as desired. 

The charting program provided with the adapter, though, is pretty good, and charts can be printed. The charting program also allows selecting which sensors to show on the chart, so multiple charts can be printed showing different sensors.

I have a lot more experimenting to do, but the DS18B20 adapter setup is the best I have seen yet, especially for the price.


----------



## jebatty (Sep 12, 2010)

> The charting program also allows selecting which sensors to show on the chart, so multiple charts can be printed showing different sensors.



I was wrong on this. There is some chart flexibility, but right now I don't think very much. As to logging periods, I might have been wrong also. I'm running a log right now and can report more tomorrow as to logging frequency.


----------



## jebatty (Sep 12, 2010)

The logging frequency appears to be exactly what the setting is. Yesterday evening I set "60" seconds as the frequency, and the data file this morning shows that every 60 seconds all 8 sensors were read and logged to the file. 

After a few more test periods, I think I will have some interesting data revealing stratification in a 1000 gallon horizontal LP tank.


----------



## rkusek (Sep 12, 2010)

Will be good to see that 1000 gal tank data.  If the output is .CSV format any database program should be able to read it easily and you could set up a spreadsheet (like Excel) to pull the data in also.  Might not be as robust as a Nofossill or Arduino system but something most of us could do.  Several "programs" I use at work are Microsoft Access front ends plucking data from various sources and displaying in an customized easier to view, point and click setups.  I think I would still like to eventually have an cool Arduino or Nofossil type system but this would be a quick and dirty way to get up and running and the sensors could all be used down the road on the Arduino.  

I said probes earlier but I meant the 1 wire sensors.  I was wondering if the metal thing they are enscapsulated in woul be something that could be inserted into a thermo well directly in by piping.  I was thinking it would give more accurate readings than just fastened to the pipe.  Maybe it doesn't really matter that much.


----------



## chuck172 (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm hoping all you electronic gifted computer types will go nice and slow with this project. I'd like to monitor my system temps with the pc too.


----------



## jebatty (Sep 12, 2010)

> I was wondering if the metal thing they are enscapsulated in woul be something that could be inserted into a thermo well directly in by piping.



I think that would work. Insert the capsule, and stuff the remaining open space with conductive material. I surface mount all of my sensors with aluminum tape and/or cable ties; and then wrap with insulation.


----------



## chuck172 (Sep 13, 2010)

I wish I had the ability to use sensors to control motor pump speeds via the pc. usb port. Some  possibilites would be outdoor temperature reset, efficient storage tank charging, boiler return water temperature protection, etc.


----------



## jebatty (Sep 13, 2010)

That would be an elegant route to take. I'm now starting my 4th heating season with the Tarm, and also am quite satisfied with a simple plumbing system and a pretty good monitoring and temperature data logging setup. This is my first year with in-floor radiant after moving the Tarm to my new shop, and I may look into outdoor temperature reset for the future, but will wait to see how this year works without that.

Boiler return water temperature protection now is very easy with the balancing valve and digital panel meter temperature monitors on boiler supply, system return to Termovar, and Termovar return to boiler. Just a glance at the meters tells me everything is OK and the balancing valve is set correctly. Early season right now, system return is between 90-110F (from bottom of storage). At that return, and the Grundfos 15-58 set on Low, I set the balancing valve for 140-150F Termovar return to boiler, and boiler supply stays at about 160-165F. I haven't been charging the 1000 gal storage yet to more than about 130F at the temperature sensor point 12" above the bottom of the tank. That takes about a 6 hour burn and 5-7 days between burns. As it gets colder, I will charge the tank to higher temperatures, and I will have to close down the balancing valve some and may have to turn up the speed on the Grundfos to handle full boiler output and keep boiler return at around 150 and not more than 160F, at least until bottom of storage is below 160F. I can charge storage all the way to 190F top to bottom.

I also have a mixing valve and digital panel meter temperature monitors on radiant supply and radiant return. Again, at a glance I know exactly that radiant supply is OK and the mixing valve is performing properly. 

Other digital panel meter temperature monitors tell me storage temperature 12" down from top, 24" down from top, and bottom. I don't need a meter to tell me top of tank, because on the high side it will be the boiler supply temperature and on the low side not lower than 12" down from top. The 12" and 24" sensors give a very good status report on storage charge status.

The final digital panel meter temperature monitor I have is on center of stack temperature. During a burn this tells at a glance whether the burn is satisfactory and without problems. No need to check the firebox or the gasification chamber. With my re-install in my new shop excellent gasification occurs in about the 330-400F stack temperature range, and I can push the boiler to higher output if I adjust the burn to the high 400F range. The meter tells the performance/output story.

I fiddle very little with any boiler, valve or pump speed controls. Everything is "set it and forget it" until I want to make a significant change in something. The meters provide the info that has eliminated the fiddling, and they immediately report the results of adjustment in anything. Almost too easy now. And the data logging tells performance over time and provides the evidence to backup most of the things I report.


----------



## chuck172 (Sep 23, 2010)

I'd like to place an order with PCsensor.com. 
I'm looking at 1 wire miniLAN thermometer (1W-D4) $34.00. I'm a bit confused with what all that comes with this kit.  Will it come with everything needed to monitor 4 temperature sensors 15 feet long?


----------



## rkusek (Sep 23, 2010)

chuck172 said:
			
		

> I'd like to place an order with PCsensor.com.
> I'm looking at 1 wire miniLAN thermometer (1W-D4) $34.00. I'm a bit confused with what all that comes with this kit.  Will it come with everything needed to monitor 4 temperature sensors 15 feet long?



looks like they changed their website since last week to show a picture of what the kit contains.   JEBEATTY said the sensors are 5' themselves and the website indicates you get two 5 meter (15') extensions.  Depending on your layout and where the PC will set this could allow you to cover over 30' of are or so.


----------



## chuck172 (Sep 23, 2010)

I take it as 5 meters=aprox. 15 feet. I wonder how hard it would be to extend them further.
But with this kit I assume everything is included to read out 4 temperatures. Lets say bottom and top of storage tank. Supply and Return of Tarm boiler. At aprox. 15 feet from the usb port. Right?


----------



## jebatty (Sep 24, 2010)

It's very easy to extend. The simple way is to cut one of the supplied cables, splice in whatever extension you want, and you're done. Another way is to make up your own cable. I made one from a 50' length of 3 wire, 18g, thermostat wire. To this I hooked up 3 - DS18B20 sensors, one to measure outside temp, one to measure inside temp, and the third is pushed into a piece of pex buried in the concrete floor to measure floor temperature. All 3 are connected to one end of the 3 wire cable, the other end I soldered to a stereo audio mini plug, plugged it into the adapter, and it works just like it is supposed to, reading all 3 sensors and plotting a chart. The only "trick" is to get the right connections to the mini plug. GND is the tip, data is the middle, and VCC is the end towards the handle of the plug. Give it a try.


----------



## rkusek (Sep 24, 2010)

Great news Jim,
Earlier I thought you had trouble extending the cables.  I have 2 sets of direct bury Cat5 with my 350' insulated pex run from house to barn.  I was thinking the Cat5 should have the proper shielding to send the signal all the way to a PC in the house.  Otherwise, I would have to have a second PC in the barn connected to the sensors and access it via an ethernet.

So I will be able to use 1 Cat5 line for the telephone and Internet to barn and the other Cat 5 will handle the Maxim sensors (3 wires) leaving 5 wires for some 12VDC contact closure things (storage aquastat on/off, boiler circ on/off, barn heat circ on/off, & possibly 1 more).

If you get a chance could you measure the diameter of the metal encapsulated portion covering the sensor?  It looks like about 1/4" or 5/16" based on picture relative to the cable.  If so it should fit into the thermowells nicely and allow for some grease for heat transfer.  I was going to call the PCsensor directly but realized the number is in China.


----------



## chuck172 (Sep 24, 2010)

I placed my order this morning. About how long will it take to get here from China?


----------



## jebatty (Sep 24, 2010)

The sensor is a bit less than 1/4" diameter, probably metric. Mail time was 1-2 weeks. Cat5 cable should be good. The trouble I had extending the cable was not with the 1-wire sensors but the non-1-wire sensors sold by PCsensor which I previously bought. Now I'll probably use those to make spider webs for Halloween.

Right now I'm doing a stratification test burn on my 1000 gal LP tank and will be able to provide results soon.


----------



## jebatty (Sep 28, 2010)

If you haven't noticed, I posted results of data logging use the 1-wire adapter and 11 sensors to measure stratification performance in a 1000 gal horizontal LP pressurized storage tank. Horizontal Tank - Stratification

The chart was not produced by the software that comes with the 1-wire adapter, although all data was collected by that software. The provided software, though, will produce a usable chart.


----------



## mwk1000 (Oct 1, 2010)

They look like a convenient way to add a couple of sensors into my tank. They are waterproof line and all an I can lower it into the tank all the way to the bottom ? 

I would like to save the time in fabricating a submersible sensor and just drop these in for that money.


----------



## jebatty (Oct 1, 2010)

Installing them in the tank likely would be better, but I don't know whether or not these would stand up to be submersed continuously in hot water. Give it a try and find out.


----------



## rkusek (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm pretty sure water would penetrate the shrink tubing between the cable and sensor eventually.  Better to assemble something out of copper or pipe with the little thermowells at various depths and insert into tank from top.  I found a place that has brass 1/2" NPT x 3 1/2" thermowells for $3.50.  Trying to see if i can find pipe fittings that will clear the entry hole in the tank.


----------



## mwk1000 (Oct 5, 2010)

Yes, shrink tubing does not inspire confidence. I'll just have to beak down and build something that will last inside the tank.


----------



## Hunderliggur (Oct 7, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a 1-wire solution to 330-400F stack temperature range measurement?  What parts from where?  Alternative (US) sources? I am guessing it is a k-type thermocouple.  What do you use for the A?D 1-wire device?


----------



## kabbott (Oct 7, 2010)

Hunderliggur said:
			
		

> Can anyone recommend a 1-wire solution to 330-400F stack temperature range measurement? What parts from where? Alternative (US) sources? I am guessing it is a k-type thermocouple. What do you use for the A?D 1-wire device?



I have seen circuits to use thermocouples. Some use a 1-wire battery monitor chip (I forget the number) that reads in microvolts. There are 
also thermocouple amp ic's that take cold junction temperature into account and output a voltage that corresponds to temp C., that output could be sent to any 1-wire 
device that reads millivolts.

here are a few links http://www.sensorsmag.com/sensors/electric-magnetic/the-1-wire-thermocouple-1086
and  http://www.aag.com.mx/aagusa/index1.html

TAI8560 1-Wire Thermocouple Adapter Module from aag may do what you want.

Kris


----------



## jebatty (Oct 7, 2010)

As to the 1-wire solution for the stack temperature, it may depend upon what your goal is. Mine was, first, to be able to visually monitor stack temp during a burn so that at a glance I could tell if performance was where it I expected it should be and, second, on occasion data log stack temperature over an entire burn to verify performance and identify any glitches that might occur.

I accomplished the visual with a K-type digital panel meter available for about $15. This is what I used to keep the Tarm in high burn for the data shown in the Horizontal Tank - Stratification post. As soon as temp started to drop into the high 300's, I knew that more wood needed to be added to keep the Tarm in high burn.

I accomplished the second data log goal with a stand-alone battery powered data logger, the Lascar EL-USB-TC, with a K-type probe into the center of the stack. This device has proved quite useful for other data logging, as it takes any K-type sensor and can be used anywhere. I've used it to do some test data logging before deciding to put in a permanent 1-wire device. 

The long and short of my data logging is that I don't data log all the time. I undertook data logging to better understand my system and to tweak it to obtain improved efficiency and performance. I use data logging if I change something and want to know the effect. Even when things appear to be going well I data log, usually over a burn cycle, just to make sure that things are as they appear to be.


----------



## mwk1000 (Oct 7, 2010)

I was looking to do this myself. I found this http://www.arduino.cc/playground/Main/MAX6675Library for the MAX6675 that will work well for me but their were also some non-arduino strait USB interfaces on sparkfun.com. Just look under sensors->temp-> thermocouple (K type ) where they have a project example.

Right now i'm thinking that http://www.arduino.cc/playground/Main/RegulatedPositiveVoltageBooster is the ticket to driving a variable speed grundfos 2-10V controlled circulator based on my temps. Love this stuff.


----------



## Medman (Oct 7, 2010)

Does anyone have a data logging setup running now that uses the arduino and more than 3 or 4 DS18B20 sensors?  I have all the hardware now and am starting to assemble, but I would like to see code examples that are working in the real world.
I have the Arduino Mega board.


----------



## mwk1000 (Oct 7, 2010)

I do. I posted a full tar file in the wiki that has the whole thing last year:

Arduino sketch, Logfile parser (ttymon) for the log the sketch makes, Mysql database setup, website with charts pulled from database. 

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/wiki/TankControl_Information/


----------



## Medman (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks, I saw that.  Is there any way you could put up the sketch only?  I am using Windows right now, because my PLC programming sw is Windows, so I can't access the sketch in your compressed file.  Also, I am encountering errors with the DallasTemperature library when compiling. Can you point me to the version you are using?


----------



## mwk1000 (Oct 8, 2010)

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/wiki/TankControl_Information/

Just the sketch is there now


----------



## Medman (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks, I have it.  I will try it now!


----------



## Medman (Oct 8, 2010)

Great! Your code works very well.  I will make the necessary adjustments for my own system. Thanks so much for your help - this is a great start for me.


----------



## mwk1000 (Oct 8, 2010)

Glad it works. One note - I ran into a situation where the loadsource /return numbers were not allowing the tank to start, (I really need to get sensors IN the tank.)  You will see when the pump stops the temperature readings on the side with the stopped pump become useless when they are directly attached to the HX as mine are.

Example - stop the tank circulator and the Loadsource temps climb very fast because the water is just sitting in the HX on that side. They are no longer representative of the true tank bottom temps.

Long story short - my boiler was at 200 and the circulator was not running --- I quickly added an extra start override for high temps that is NOT IN the version posted on the wiki. ( I'm on version 7 now ) 

You may not have this problem if you have better positions or more sensors to rely on.


----------



## Medman (Oct 8, 2010)

I am not going to be using this system for control, so that shouldn't be an issue.  I have a dedicated PLC for that, but it does not have a datalog option(picked it up used from the paper mill, which shut down last year).  I want instead to log boiler data vs weather data to try and track temps and consumption, heat loss, etc. I am going to interface my weather station data to the log through the arduino as well.


----------



## chuck172 (Oct 9, 2010)

I ordered and received  the four sensor package from www.PCsensor.com
I can only nickname 1 sensor. The others all I keep getting is setting failed. Anyone know the trick?
Also, if I want to add more splitters and sensors, can I get them from somewhere in the States?
It took two weeks shipping from china.


----------



## jebatty (Oct 9, 2010)

I didn't try the nickname feature of the software, but I will give it a try and see what happens. As to the shipping time, I've learned to be patient. BTW, I found another China site that has the sensors for $5.99 each incl s/h in multiple quantities, and a site for splitters for $0.99 each. For sensors search "digital thermal probe" and for the splitters search "audio Y adapter" on eBay. The sensors do not have the audio plug, so you need to wire one or splice multiples of these together to a plug.

If you use the advantage of the 1-wire and splice multiple sensors into one plug, then you don't need many splitters at all. I have 8 sensors going to one plug/jack, for example. With just 2 splitters, you have 4 jack inputs, and that's likely all I will use.


----------



## jebatty (Oct 9, 2010)

> I can only nickname 1 sensor. The others all I keep getting is setting failed. Anyone know the trick?



I was able to nickname all of my 13 sensors successfully. Here's what worked. While reading the sensors (although I think it also will work while stopped), I clicked on a sensor, specified the nickname, and did not click "OK". I clicked on the next sensor, and then the nickname for the first sensor showed. Did the same until all sensors had nicknames. I then clicked stop (might not have to do this), and closed the program. I reloaded the program, and all sensors showed with their nicknames.


----------



## jebatty (Oct 9, 2010)

Forgot to add, in the data file the nickname for a sensor shows as the last entry before the number of the next entry. There is no "," between the nickname and the number of the next entry.


----------



## chuck172 (Oct 10, 2010)

It doesn't work for me. I tried everything. I even completely uninstalled the programs, then re-installed.  For some reason , I know it doesn't make sense, it looks like you only get one shot to nickname the sensors.


----------



## chuck172 (Oct 11, 2010)

Using my digital sensors, I'm amazed how just a small throttle of the bypass/ball valve will affect the boiler return temp past the tarmovar. I also throttle the main boiler circulator pump with a motor speed control. Again a big change in the boiler supply temp.
I wonder how well  the termovar loading unit accomplishes all this automatically?


----------



## jebatty (Oct 11, 2010)

I was amazed, as you, as to how monitoring information enables a person to better understand how each part of his system actually works, and how it allows a person to tune for improved performance. Continue to share you insights.


----------



## Hansson (Oct 12, 2010)

I agree
Logging is a god way to see how your system works.
I using this one now.
http://translate.google.se/translat...=38&osCsid=g9h2eovapvhc1p6unb9n2324r2&act=url


----------



## jebatty (Nov 10, 2010)

> Chuck172: It doesn’t work for me. I tried everything. I even completely uninstalled the programs, then re-installed.  For some reason , I know it doesn’t make sense, it looks like you only get one shot to nickname the sensors.



I followed my prior info on setting nicknames, after adding 4 more sensors, and I too could not nickname the new sensors. After a lot of trial and error, I found a success route. Under the Real Data tab, while reading the sensors, click on the sensor, fill in the upper and lower setting with a C number (I used 100 for the upper and 0 for the lower, corresponding to 212F and 32F), add the nickname, click OK, and I got a report of "success." Repeat for each sensor. Doing this I successfully added nicknames for the 4 new sensors.


----------



## bpirger (Nov 10, 2010)

Jim, How did you pay for these from pcsensor?  I'm having issues...."merchant company not supported"....?

Thanks,
Bruce


----------



## jebatty (Nov 11, 2010)

I think I bought through ebay and used Paypal: PCsensor.


----------



## bpirger (Nov 27, 2010)

Jim and all,

I just received my 16-sensor 1W_D16 system from PCsensor.  I had it all up and running on my bench....and then the USB9097 interface let out the magic smoke.  It is a very simple design, using this apparently Chinese sourced USB to serial chip CH340T and then the DS2480B.  Anyways, the CH340T let out the magic smoke.  I wrote to pcsensor and explained what happened and asked for a new one.  I also ordered two more direct from the website.  For $10.50 each....might as well.

Otherwise, everything looks quite nice and the cables don't appear to be as cheap quality as I expected.  I'm actually impressed for $135 delivered for 16 sensor system.  Software installed and I had all 16 sensors up and running....then as they were sitting on the bench operating, I saw the smoke come out....No idea why.

I'll report on how the replacement service goes....this may be "fun".

Now I guess I have to wait another couple of weeks to receive my replacement controller.  Doesn't appear I can pick up the chip itself easily either.

Thanks!
Bruce


----------



## chuck172 (Nov 27, 2010)

Now comes the term "slow boat from china"-bpirger
Has anyone found a better  program than the software that came from PCsensor?


----------



## kabbott (Nov 27, 2010)

chuck172 said:
			
		

> Now comes the term "slow boat from china"-bpirger
> Has anyone found a better  program than the software that came from PCsensor?



I have not used the PCsensor software but there is a "bunch" of 1-wire stuff out there. 
What do you need? better logging? pretty graphs? linux or windoz?

OWW (one wire weather), digitemp, jhomenet, the list goes on.
Most of the 1-wire weather programs will read and log multiple temp sensors.
jhomenet looked promising, worked great for temp sensors but I was looking to control things with it as well and there were some bugs. It is java and will work on
linux or windows. Has nice graphs that rebuild themselves from the last 24 hours of logs.


----------



## kabbott (Nov 27, 2010)

bpirger said:
			
		

> Jim and all,
> 
> I just received my 16-sensor 1W_D16 system from PCsensor.  I had it all up and running on my bench....and then the USB9097 interface let out the magic smoke.  It is a very simple design, using this apparently Chinese sourced USB to serial chip CH340T and then the DS2480B.  Anyways, the CH340T let out the magic smoke.  I wrote to pcsensor and explained what happened and asked for a new one.  I also ordered two more direct from the website.  For $10.50 each....might as well.
> 
> ...



usb<serial<1-wire? must be cheaper than just using the ds2490 usb<1-wire chip. not sure what connection these systems come with but you should be able to use the ds-9490
usb<1-wire adapter... about $30 though.


----------



## chuck172 (Nov 27, 2010)

thanks kabbott, I'm running xp, tried jhomenet, couldn't get it to work, I'm downloading OWW. I think OWW is linux.


----------



## kabbott (Nov 27, 2010)

chuck172 said:
			
		

> thanks kabbott, I'm running xp, tried jhomenet, couldn't get it to work, I'm downloading OWW. I think OWW is linux.



Yes oww is for linux. It has been a year or more since I messed with jhomenet but I seem to remember fighting with it for a while, I did finally get it
to work though.

Here is a link with some other software. http://www.hobby-boards.com/catalog/links.php
The 1-wire viewer from dallas/maxim is good for testing as it will read/control just about any 1-wire device made.


----------



## EForest (Dec 2, 2010)

I purchased the 1WIRE with 32 sensors and have tried everything but cannot install the USB driver. the disc they sent will load the data logging software but that's it. When I went to the manufactures website and found the driver my computer could not find the correct program to open it up. AARRG! I'm running windows 7 64 bit. Any advice here would be much appreciated.


----------



## Hunderliggur (Dec 2, 2010)

"windows 7 64 bit" - over achiever.  My bet is that you will have some trouble with this.  Do you have an older 32 bit machine?  I bet you don't want to dedicate your 64 bit baby to monitoring anyway.

I have not run 64 bit Windows (for compatabilityreasons), but is there a 32 bit compatability mode?


----------



## EForest (Dec 3, 2010)

Hunderliggur said:
			
		

> "windows 7 64 bit" - over achiever.  My bet is that you will have some trouble with this.  Do you have an older 32 bit machine?  I bet you don't want to dedicate your 64 bit baby to monitoring anyway.
> 
> I have not run 64 bit Windows (for compatabilityreasons), but is there a 32 bit compatability mode?



Wow, what a wake up. I've had my old PC stored in a closet solely for this data logger. I guess I was so excited to get it in the mail I tried loading it in this PC.


----------



## kabbott (Dec 3, 2010)

The drivers from Dallas/Maxim do work fine with xp/vista/seven 64 bit. Not sure if there is a special driver for the adapter that you are using.
Here is the download page for the Maxim 1-wire drivers http://www.maxim-ic.com/products/ibutton/software/tmex/download_drivers.cfm


----------



## EForest (Dec 3, 2010)

the 1Wire driver is not the problem, it's the usb driver from RDing Technology (pcsensor.com)


----------



## jebatty (Dec 3, 2010)

Either to confuse the issue or expand the options, here are three Data Loggers. The 4 channel COM model was my first data logger - worked well, but I needed a RS232 to USB converter, which I got. No problem.

A disadvantage of all of these is that, although they use DS18B20's, they are not 1-wire cabled; separate cabling is needed (at least the data line, maybe the V and G can be shared?) for each sensor to the logger. Perhaps they all could be spliced into a single Cat 5. The stand-alone model still is interesting because a computer would not need to be on all the time to do the logging.


----------



## bpirger (Dec 15, 2010)

A little more on my saga:

I ordered the 16 sensor "1 wire adapter" system from pcsensor.  It arrived and actually the quality of the wiring was better than expected...

But my USB controller adapter died after about 30 minutes....

My attempts to communicate to them that it died failed...no response to any email.

So I ordered two more, $10.50 each.  Why get just one?

Three weeks later (today) this arrived....but there is only one adapter, not two.  

I've tried to send out emails, but I suspect I may not hear back....again!

But, the new one plugged in and worked (at the moment).

The dollar amount is rather low here...and the sensors themselves seem to be decent.  But, don't count on any customer service.  One may purchase a couple of extra of things to have what you need....I'm not holding my breath for any replies.


----------



## chuck172 (Dec 15, 2010)

Has anyone found any other good programs that work with these sensors.
I'm using temper1Wv1.0.4. It's O.K, but I'm always looking.
By the way, I run windows XP not linux.


----------



## bpirger (Dec 16, 2010)

Surprise, surprise.....I did get a reply and a second adapter is on its way....


----------

